# CCNA self study



## newbeee (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

I am thinking of doing CCNA but i can decide on what self study books to get. I would like to go for the official CCNA books like the one here

http://www.ciscopress.com/bookstore...e5b6-4de8-83ba-1b7a54721f5a&b=newrelease&rl=1


But there are too many and I don’t no if i need all of them. 

Which ones are the best ones or fundamental ones?

Please can some one offer guidance thanks in advance 

regards


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I've found the CCNA Self-Study: CCNA Preparation Library, Sixth Edition to be invaluable for the CCNA. If you know/can do everything in the INTRO and ICND books included, you should be very well off. It's essential to get some hands-on experience with Cisco IOS, so if you can help it try to get access to a Cisco router and switch (an actual Cisco lab is preferable). If you can't get hands-on access to some hardware, then you can try a simulator such as the Boson NetSim for CCNA.


----------



## newbeee (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for your speedy reply


----------

